# What is IIS?



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

Just want to know what is IIS and for it is use


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

All you ever wanted to know about Microsoft IIS.


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re*

I have visited that site eariler also but i was not able to grab the information i want


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, what information are you looking for? You asked what it is and how it's used, it's hard to imagine that those answers aren't there. If you're looking for something else, you'll have to be more specific.


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re*

How it works?
What kind of applications can be deployed on it??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's a web server. If you don't know what "applications" run on a web server, my guess is you don't need one. :smile:


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re*

I was not expecting such rational reply from u
If was jst asking which applications can be used on IIS


----------

